# Testing His Boundaries and My Patience!



## AngusMcGee (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy buckets Angus is such a trying little boy right now!! 8 mos old and he's completely forgotten how to walk in his harness, sit, drop it, you name it. I know he's just going through a phase but man alive it's taking everything in me to not punt him over our fence every day. Okay not that bad, but you know what I mean. Not looking for advice or anything on this issue, just had to vent a little :crazy:


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just commiserating with you... My 7mo girl has suddenly decided that there will be no need to follow any commands while out in public. She's blowing me off and won't focus on me but rather everything else that is way too exciting. Wish I could click my heels and fast forward to a year from now! lol


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I completely feel your pain! Just yesterday I was calling my pup over and he just looked at me like"who me? you want mt to actually come to you??"
I guess I am back to the basics again until his brain returns!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I will admit my boy was a real rascal around that same age! I did have to fine tune some of his training, work on his foundation. But sometimes he had better things to do than listen, like critter in the yard and not come when called

But yeah, I felt like he had amnesia because he knew. lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hopefully the phase will pass soon  Stick to your guns lol


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yep there with a 10 month old. Been told just wait. 18 months will be worse.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't worry, Angus will grow a brain at 2 and start using it at 3!!


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Yep there with a 10 month old. Been told just wait. 18 months will be worse.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Things like this and destruction of property are why to this day if i start to d### something Daisy thinks I'm calling her . I swear I was just like Bill Cosby's dad in his routine when Bill thought Jesus Christ was his name. That was Daisy. The person who posted grows a brain at 2 and learns to use it at 3,they are correct. It will be worth it and you will talk fur parents out of punting their pup.


----------



## parrottrl (Feb 28, 2012)

My Gracie will be five months this coming week and has decided that intermittent obedience is more her style now. 

I had been told previously that she seems very advanced for her age. At first, I thought this was a nice compliment. Now, I know that 'advanced' is simply code for 'psychotic'.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i read "when your dog isn't doing what you want you
have to stop and ask yourself what am i doing wrong"?
a phase happens when you're not doing something right
in your training. it's easy to say a phase or blame the dog
when training isn't working. be consistant in your training
phase and the pup will be consistant in the learning phase.



AngusMcGee said:


> Holy buckets Angus is such a trying little boy right now!! 8 mos old and he's completely forgotten how to walk in his harness, sit, drop it, you name it. I know he's just
> 
> >>> going through a phase<<<
> 
> but man alive it's taking everything in me to not punt him over our fence every day. Okay not that bad, but you know what I mean. Not looking for advice or anything on this issue, just had to vent a little :crazy:


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

My Cassie is 14 weeks old and I'm starting to feel out of control with her some days. She gets exercise and lots of play but when I need her to move or correct her for chasing the cat she lunges and tries to bite me. My reaction is to throw her outside when I lose my patience because I don't want to react in a way that will make it worse. Any suggestions for when they lunge and bite? Anything physical seems to just egg her on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

back to basics for everyone! have fun! lol. I remember when Shasta was in the first serious butthead stage, i had to start back at square one and heavily reinforce EVERYTHING. If i told her to sit and she looked at me like she had no idea what I just said, I had to jerk her collar a bit, pop the leash.... and she was tethered to me again in the house. We need to refresh her memory on recall right now but everything else she's good on at 2 years old. She has started another bonehead stage though....


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I still have very vivid memories of calling my friend when Echo was that age and crying about how he was an evil little butthead....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Beginnings of a butthead here, too. 

Today my dog, who always pooed on command and at the same times each day, decided he just won't poo until 2 PM. By afternoon, I was worried that he had some sort of blockage, even though he was playful and his belly was not hard. 

Every hour I took him out, even tried briefly crating, then out again. 
I think he figured out that until he goes, we stay outside. When he came and sat for me to throw the toy I had hidden under my shirt, I said, "No...go poo." He promptly launched gracefully and bit my behind. 

Sigh...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

ME: Sit
STELLA: Sit? Never heard that before.
ME: Sit!
STELLA: I know you're not talking to me.
ME: SIT
STELLA: If I don't look at you, then I don't have to listen.
ME: SIT!!!!!
STELLA: Well, ok. I guess I will. But I will sit over here not over there....

LOL. That is how things were not very long ago. Stella (11 months now) was totally ignoring everything I said. We went back to basics and NILIF. She seems to be coming out of that phase right now. Hope it lasts....


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

katdog5911 said:


> ME: Sit
> STELLA: Sit? Never heard that before.
> ME: Sit!
> STELLA: I know you're not talking to me.
> ...


Haha!!!!!!!! Thanks for the giggle. I can totally relate.


----------

